# Moebius Batman Done



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I finished this one up today after buying it from Frank February 7 at Jaxcon. It is a very nice kit and also a very easy kit to do.

A few notes about the kit. First off it is a very easy kit to build. Moebius did a great job on the parts and fit. I believe some of what seemed to be exaggerated seam lines were that way on purpose based on the suit, particularly down the back of the head. Also be careful with the decals, they break easily and for the moment I have the vinyl stickon on his chest rather than the decal which I am requesting a replacement from Moebius. And the blue paint is actually noticeably darker in person than it came out under the camera flash which would be closer to the actual suit.

Another neat thing about this kit was with the mask off the similarity to Adam West doesn't really show. Once the mask is on it really does look like him under the cowl.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Great job! I have seen a good many of these built, no two the same, all of them winners!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> ...for the moment I have the vinyl stickon on his chest rather than the decal...


The symbol on West's chest was a sticker of some sort that they applied daily, so for that reason I'm seriously considering using the sticker instead of the decal; slightly more authentic. On the other hand, I'm concerned that the sticker probably wouldn't remain in place as long as a decal would, so I'm still undecided.

Nice work! A simple, straightforward build-up with a little highlighting and shading, which is the approach I'm planning to take as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job Bob!!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nicely done, Bob!!

As a kid, I thought that was the best show on TV!!

- Denis


----------



## Beetlescott (May 17, 2010)

Very Very nice!


----------



## Highlander242 (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks very nice!

Joe


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice job!


----------

